
Metric system, round numbers messing with daily Seattle weather stats - mulmen
http://komonews.com/weather/scotts-weather-blog/metric-system-round-numbers-messing-with-daily-seattle-weather-stats
======
woliveirajr
The sooner you round a number, the bigger the differences will be in the end.

